# Sticky  Youtube/Web Hall of Fame



## dhaney81

So I've been on this forum for about 3 months now and have learned SO much thanks to this forum and some awesome members. My 5 month old is coming along nicely thanks to a lot of info I've got off of here. 

Yesterday I was reading through one of the training forums and someone posted a link to an article that I thought was a really good read and I have seen a number of other amazing links given on here. I was thinking it'd be cool if there was one thread full of good links to articles or to videos, on any topic regarding dog training, diet, cheap food/deals or really on ANYTHING. If you found it to be valuable, why not share? Hopefully people can get in on this and make it a one stop shop for valuable links and info. As I find more links/videos I will post them along the way. Thanks to everyone who's helped me in my short 3 months. I've learned a lot but have a lot more to learn. 

Here is the one that I saw yesterday on NILIF(I knew of this, just thought this explained it more thoroughly then I understood): Nothing in Life is Free

Here is a link to Dr Becker's videos where she discusses a variety of topics (really like her stuff!): Pet Health Videos | Grooming, Training Videos - Mercola.com


----------



## dhaney81

Good article on loose leash walking: Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

Some different kind of toys/supplies: Reward Toys: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## dhaney81

Amazing article on temperament: (Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )

Good order to train dogs in: http://www.doggiebuddy.com/topics/Trainingtopics/traintopic3.html

Good sites for food/supplies: Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com 
Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products 
Superbarket - Where dogs shop!!


----------



## Castlemaid

What a great idea! I think I'll make this a sticky. I see you've found some of my favorite links! Good to give them more exporsure.


----------



## dhaney81

Wouldn't be surprised if I got some of them from you. I try to keep track of the good ones I've come across so I can revert back to them if I need too. With this, I guess I'll at least have all the ones I like in the same place.


----------



## Lykoz

Every dog owner should watch this I think.

It gives a holistic view on why to use a balanced training approach.
If you are going to find a professional to work with, everything he brings up is vitally important.
This knowledge can help anyone get on the right path, and selecting the right resources and people to help you.

He sets up a standard of competency.
Professional trainers, who frankly do whatever they like, will have a harder time justifying their methods in an unregulated industry with class individuals like this guy around and with his growing popularity.

My hope is that he becomes the face of dog training, instead of Ceasar or Stillwell who are lacking.


----------



## dhaney81

Really like his stuff






And she is really good with the clicker


----------



## dhaney81

One of the best I've seen 






He's good too, although not my favorite


----------



## dhaney81

Good article on food: Do You Know What to Feed Your Large or Giant Breed Puppy?

Great scale to look at your dogs weight: http://media.mercola.com/ImageServer/public/2012/april/body-condtion-big.jpg


----------



## dhaney81

Awesome recall exercise video, she has a lot of other really good videos as well:


----------



## dhaney81

Awesome food review page: Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor

Good video, he has other good ones as well:


----------



## dhaney81

Link for dog equipment: Schutzhund equipment, Police k9 equipment supplier , dog equipment, dog harness

Dogs - JW Pet

Equipment, training, and much more: Leerburg Dog Training | Dog Toys


----------



## Lykoz

dhaney81 said:


> Link Recommendations


Sorry if I sound rude. But I think this is a very good thread.

I want to see what people really relate to, and what they consider a good source of information.

I will not criticise what you post here as hall of fame.. But please understand that they cant all be worthy of hall of fame in your opinion.
You need to find something that you have taken ownership of.. works for you.. And has potential to help others.

Otherwise there is no point to this thread... Might as well just search google and ignore this thread.


----------



## dhaney81

You're right. I understand that different trainers offer very different view points, but I personally don't follow any trainer 100%. My own personal belief is that I think they all offer different perspectives, ideas, concepts, and I think they all can have value depending on what you're training for and the dog. I take bits and pieces from each one. 

Through training my dog so far I've found that one trainers method to teaching a trick/behavior hasn't been effective, while another one has. 

If somebody wants to say they're all about leerburg, that's fine. I'm not a huge fan of Zak but I do think he does set up some good training scenarios. Watching different trainers gives me different ideas. 

I'm just posting videos/articles on here that I think are good/useful, or things that give me ideas on how I can create a quality training scenario for my dog later, or just a better understanding of dogs in general. Really with this I just liked the idea of having good links in one place. People don't need to agree on what's good and what isn't. Maybe a reader will say, "I like the videos/articles Lykoz posts but not the one dhaney posts". I've fine with that. I've googled a ton, and still haven't found some of the links I've posted or ones I've seen others post on other threads.


----------



## Lykoz

Probably the best most knowledgeable information about Neutering and Spaying in my opinion.

A vet who actually is practising like any human health professional would.

Agree or disagree.. Everybody who owns a dog and who is not sure weather to Neuter/Spay needs to watch this.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm going to temporarily lock this, and clean it up when I have more time. It will be a favorite links thread for people to put their favorite links in one place, and not a forum for people to push their personal agenda at the detriment of others, nor a place for petty bickering between people who should know better. 

Future posts that are contentious in tone and take a personal bent will also be deleted.


----------



## Castlemaid

Aaaaaand we're back in business, post away!


----------



## dhaney81

To anyone checking out this thread... I am just like most people on this site who are here to learn a few things to help their dog become the best companion possible. I don't expect everyone to like all the links/videos I post. I just see helpful links (in my opinion) getting posted in threads that just get buried. The more knowledge you have, the better/happier off you and your dog are. Feel free to add some of your own.


----------



## dhaney81

Thought this was a good article on who pets your dog: Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog

Two diet/raw feeding links: Human Grade Dog & Cat Food, Treats & Supplements | The Honest Kitchen

A Simple Guide to Switching to Homemade Raw | The Raw Feeding Community

Article on dog drives with a test: Drives: Your Dog’s Personality


----------



## LouCastle

*The most knowledgeable police k−9 trainer in the world!*

Much of what is on this site applies to pet dogs, particularly his sections on rank drive and how to attain leadership without conflict. 

CLICK HERE


----------



## dhaney81

Great foods for dogs: http://theilovedogssite.com/vet-reveals-12-surprising-superfoods-for-your-dog/

Classical conditioning:


----------



## dhaney81

On the "Place" command: Why the “Place” Command is So Important and Your Dog Should Know It! : TheDogTrainingSecret.com

"Sit on the Dog", definitely going to be doing this: Wheres my sanity: Sit on the Dog, aka: The long down


----------



## dhaney81

Tyler Muto/Prong collar/Leash work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEnoPXgWG0U&feature=youtu.be


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vn1c2aHv10&feature=youtu.be


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB8dhKNichw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## David Winners

The e-collar website: Lou Castle
Home

Good YouTube channel for basic e-collar training: Larry Krohn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCortXxJdZYbHCrOa3nddr6g

Tricks and clickers:
Zsianz1 - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsPsh1mEBtUNdUGizebRhqw
Kikopup - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-qnqaajTk6bfs3UZuue6IQ
KatsDogs - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2GRWIrISzVX_OWPhRyREaQ

Great trainer, Field / Protection: Stonnie Dennis
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6vdCX3-G6oDGajvQFreLLA


Gear:
Elite K9,
Working Dog Dry Goods
Custom K9 Creations
FitPAWS® Canine Conditioning Equipment
K9 Noz - Biothane
High in Trial K9 Equipment: https://www.facebook.com/HITK9?fref=ts
Fraggle Rock Designs: https://www.facebook.com/FraggleRockDesigns?fref=ts
Paracord Pet: https://www.facebook.com/groups/922902764391871/


----------

